# The new school year and the impact of SD.



## Drakon (2 Jul 2020)

It’s hard to believe that Joe McHugh has his nose out of joint after losing his ministerial role. He’s been the most ineffective of those around the cabinet table. 

Good to see his replacement is wasting no time and we’re getting clarity. 

On a selfish note, I must admit that I’m over the moon with the likelihood that pupils from
junior infants to second class will be returning full time five days. This new normal is surprisingly old normal. 









						One-metre rule means all students may not return to school in September
					

Government says level to which schools will be able to reopen as normal remains uncertain




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Sunny (2 Jul 2020)

Same boat as you but lets see how much money the teachers want for the new normal before getting too excited. Sorry, I mean what safety measures the teachers want....


----------



## Drakon (2 Jul 2020)

Goodwill, respect and admiration for teachers is at an all-time high. It would be very foolish of them to seek any additional gain.


----------



## Deiseblue (2 Jul 2020)

The 2% reimbursement of pay foregone for all Public Sector workers due in October  will apparently be paid according to Government sources.
I’d be pretty confident that no side deals will be negotiated on return to schools but I’d be equally sure that health and safety will be a major concern for Unions.


----------

